# ladyfish



## the godson

i have been told that they are no good to eat but am currious if anyone has actually eatin any?


----------



## biggamefishr

eat one and then let us know


----------



## Cornflake789

Im probably gonna get a buncha crap for this but im gonna say this anyways, ladyfish are good to eat if you do it like this: 

1. Take a spoon and scrape the meat out

2. Mash it up and add spices (salt,pepper, paprika, old bay, whatever floats your boat)

3. Form into meatballs and deep fry 

Its very good if you do it right, I would still rather just use them as bait for a red or something though


----------



## deltachidawg73

If you was a redfish they would be delicious!



RJ

Tre Duece


----------



## specslayer

id do the same recipe as john b does with bonito



> *John B. (10/27/2008)*step #1, fillet fish, skin, cut out blood line
> 
> step #2, get a cast-iron skillet with some vegetable oil real hot,
> 
> step #3, bread the fillets in whatever breading you choose,
> 
> step #4, fry fish until golden brown,
> 
> step #5, throw that shit out and eat the skillet.


----------



## sunnh2o

THATS HILLARIOUS. LMAO. I HAVE NEVER EATEN THEM BUT FROM THE SOUNDS OF IT I'LL STICK TO MY FAV. SPECKLED TROUT. MMMMMMM


----------



## User6882

hey those skillets get purty good after u cooked the sh!t outa the bonitas lol


----------



## Chris V

I've never eaten one.....and never will.


----------



## User6882

ive caught some before n gave em to a buddy n told em that it was a spanish.. we just told em that wen a spanish dies they loose their spots lmao


----------



## TURTLE

I don't know why but Monday at the peir people were keeping them and I asked if it was for bait and they said no, so I guess they were eating them.

I'll pass myself.:sick


----------



## le4eva

like the fella said up top. its a fish patty. scrap it and then ball it and fry it


----------



## Shiznik

_I've even went as far as bringing one home and cleaned it, rinsed it and still wound up putting it in the garden. I have so many fish buried out there, I should be able to grow fish sticks! Eat the skillet! If I did try them again, I'd try to make some kind of spicy fish cake and deep fry it, and then I'd bury it!_


----------



## Chris V

I liked that last reply.


----------



## Tyler Windham

Don't forget to drink the hot grease with those fish balls!!


----------



## 2bbchinit

This is why i read this stuff on here.I start laughing and my wife will ask me what i'm laughing at from another room and i just say nothing honey!Eating the fry pan, Now thats funny..........


----------



## Miami Matt

ALOT OF PEOPLE EAT MULLET, IT CAN'T BE WORSE THAN EATING BAIT!


----------



## gottafish

> *2bbchinit (9/13/2009)*This is why i read this stuff on here.I start laughing and my wife will ask me what i'm laughing at from another room and i just say nothing honey!Eating the fry pan, Now thats funny..........


My wife was wondering why I was crying so hard.:crying


----------



## b8goddess

So gladtheir is someone else who survived "ladyfish balls"! (heh heh) 

Good ole Benused to fixladyfish/skipjackthat way for us on the beach pier a million years ago.... 

Of course, we tried his deep fried cigs, hardtails,grilled bo-boes, jack crevalleetctoo!!! :doh But thanks tohim,I've rarely eatena <U>freshly caught,immediately bled,properly cleaned, cooked that day</U>fish i didn't like. That's the trick. Caught, bled, cleaned, and cooked _that_ day. 

Ladyfish<U>are</U> edible. Kinda greasy/slippery/bony, but edible. Sort of.

That being said, .....ladyfish still don't go into my cooler. :sick


----------

